# Pet Shops



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anybody know of any Pet Shops local to Southampton or in the Hampshire area where they have DWA on show or on sale? I'd like to pop into them and have a look at the animals (Through the glass) and ask a few questions to the shop owners.

Or also if you know of any reptile shows local to Southampton and Hampshire also?

Cheers!
James.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Does anybody know of any Pet Shops local to Southampton or in the Hampshire area where they have DWA on show or on sale? I'd like to pop into them and have a look at the animals (Through the glass) and ask a few questions to the shop owners.
> 
> Cheers!
> James.


James, you're doing it again 

Myself and other forum members, most of which are more qualified and experienced in herpetology has already stated the requirements to house DWA such as snakes in a private collection. I doubt therefore that any council would grant a license for a pet shop as there could be a high risk to the public. 

I might be wrong, and would welcome being corrected, but I'll think you'll find that most DWA are either traded at specialist shows on the continent or through private breeders


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Malc said:


> James, you're doing it again
> 
> Myself and other forum members, most of which are more qualified and experienced in herpetology has already stated the requirements to house DWA such as snakes in a private collection. I doubt therefore that any council would grant a license for a pet shop as there could be a high risk to the public.
> 
> I might be wrong, and would welcome being corrected, but I'll think you'll find that most DWA are either traded at specialist shows on the continent or through private breeders


They are unlikely to have them, but I read somewhere that a pet shop licence allows DWA to be kept on the premesis.


Harry


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Malc said:


> James, you're doing it again
> 
> Myself and other forum members, most of which are more qualified and experienced in herpetology has already stated the requirements to house DWA such as snakes in a private collection. I doubt therefore that any council would grant a license for a pet shop as there could be a high risk to the public.
> 
> I might be wrong, and would welcome being corrected, but I'll think you'll find that most DWA are either traded at specialist shows on the continent or through private breeders


Doing what again? The pet shop lisence allows DWA to be kept on the premises, however some councils also say that a DWAL is also required.

So some pet shops keep venomous on the premises...and some sell I think....Selling is a different matter and I think retail of Dwa animals does require a special permit...I could be wrong. Do feel free to correct me if i'm wrong on that.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

my local reptile shop has a caiman not exactly venemous but still cool


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Malc said:


> I doubt therefore that any council would grant a license for a pet shop as there could be a high risk to the public.


A seperate room, from the retail area of the shop, with locked, and secured vivariums should be no problem...I highly doubt vivariums would be unlocked, and animals taken out for cleaning etc during opening hours.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> my local reptile shop has a caiman not exactly venemous but still cool


 
I think a caiman is on the DWA list....So it must still be concidered dangerous.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> my local reptile shop has a caiman not exactly venemous but still cool


 
Btw how big is it? Caimen are really cool animals.....I love crocodillians


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Pet shops can legally hold and sell DWA animals as long as they have the relevant addendum to their PSL. There are quite a few shops that sell DWA animals, don't know of any in or near southampton tho'


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

it's only a juvie of around 5ish'


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pet shops can legally hold and sell DWA animals as long as they have the relevant addendum to their PSL. There are quite a few shops that sell DWA animals'


I stand corrected, and thanks for the update.

I'm guessing, but I assume they would still have to comply with the same DWAL requirements that an individual would, namely a separate room, double door entry etc ? Or some other requirements if a DWA is on public display ?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

nope, that's the daft thing, quite often the requirements for a privately held DWAL are much more stringent than those for the DWA addendum on the PSL, plus the PSL is, more often than not, cheaper than the DWAL


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> nope, that's the daft thing, quite often the requirements for a privately held DWAL are much more stringent than those for the DWA addendum on the PSL, plus the PSL is, more often than not, cheaper than the DWAL


Yeah in our council a PSL is cheaper then a DWAL. Had to have no extra inspection at all. All we have to do is declare what we have in.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I'm gobsmacked.. So someone who owns a petshop selling bunnies, mice and goldfish, could, in theory, apply for what is possibly a cheap addendum to their license and start trading in DWA's.... the law's an ass !


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Malc said:


> Well I'm gobsmacked.. So someone who owns a petshop selling bunnies, mice and goldfish, could, in theory, apply for what is possibly a cheap addendum to their license and start trading in DWA's.... the law's an ass !


pretty much mate.. only other thing you need is public liability insurance.. I think that if you only had "normal animals" and not reptiles they may check first. well i'd bloody hope so.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Malc said:


> Well I'm gobsmacked.. So someone who owns a petshop selling bunnies, mice and goldfish, could, in theory, apply for what is possibly a cheap addendum to their license and start trading in DWA's.... the law's an ass !


Dave - that comment wasn't aimed at you by the way... I wasn't inferring.. if you get my drift


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Does anybody know of any Pet Shops local to Southampton or in the Hampshire area where they have DWA on show or on sale? I'd like to pop into them and have a look at the animals (Through the glass) and ask a few questions to the shop owners.
> 
> Or also if you know of any reptile shows local to Southampton and Hampshire also?
> 
> ...


OH DEAR :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> nope, that's the daft thing, quite often the requirements for a privately held DWAL are much more stringent than those for the DWA addendum on the PSL, plus the PSL is, more often than not, cheaper than the DWAL


 
I imagine the Public Liabilitie Insurance would be a lot higher for a pet shop selling DWA? because of the amount of people who enter the store on a daily basis....an escapee could be a bit of a risk....I dunno. But a PSL being cheaper then a private DWAL is scandless!!! They should be ATLEAST a similar price....especially if venomous reptiles are involved.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Malc said:


> Dave - that comment wasn't aimed at you by the way... I wasn't inferring.. if you get my drift


No its cool mate. i understand what you mean :lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

We have the odd DWA animal at Reptiles Plus (have had cobras, rattlesnakes, and caimans amongst others not so long ago). The best place locally however would be DPS Exotics in Warminster but i'm not sure Dave and his team would have the time neccessary to answer all of your questions though James . If you want to view venomous species have you thought about getting a train to say London Zoo?.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Doing what again? The pet shop lisence allows DWA to be kept on the premises, however some councils also say that a DWAL is also required.
> 
> So some pet shops keep venomous on the premises...and some sell I think....Selling is a different matter and I think retail of Dwa animals does require a special permit...I could be wrong. Do feel free to correct me if i'm wrong on that.










Yesterday, 05:59 PM 
 Jczreptiles








RFUK Premium Membership








Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: Penryn,Cornwall
Posts: 1,320 










Most councils PSL's cover you for DWA animals without an aditional licence, But some you have to get the DWAL and PSL, in Cornwall they usualy grant it in the PSL.
__________________
Did you copy paste and edit my post on the other thread?:lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Alex M said:


> We have the odd DWA animal at Reptiles Plus (have had cobras, rattlesnakes, and caimans amongst others not so long ago). The best place locally however would be DPS Exotics in Warminster but i'm not sure Dave and his team would have the time neccessary to answer all of your questions though James . If you want to view venomous species have you thought about getting a train to say London Zoo?.


London Zoo is VERY tempting....Would be interesting to look at their set ups aswell.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> image Yesterday, 05:59 PM
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/avatars/jczreptiles.gif?dateline=1256152575"]image[/URL] Jczreptiles image
> RFUK Premium Membership
> image
> ...


Are you looking to re-open Colins old shop?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Are you looking to re-open Colins old shop?


 No that is a sweet shop now, I am in the process of getting a grant but they will not issue one for retail in Cornwall at the moment so I have to do it as an internet shop but I am going to open by apointment.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> No that is a sweet shop now, I am in the process of getting a grant but they will not issue one for retail in Cornwall at the moment so I have to do it as an internet shop but I am going to open by apointment.


 A reptile shop come internet cafe. Sounds interesting,, a guaranteed success I would think.:whistling2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> A reptile shop come internet cafe. Sounds interesting,, a guaranteed success I would think.:whistling2:


 Sorry I did not explain that very well:blush: Its going to be a shop run over the internet but for people to be able to pop in by apointment.


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

Alex M said:


> The best place locally however would be DPS Exotics in Warminster but i'm not sure Dave and his team would have the time neccessary to answer all of your questions though James


Awesome shop! I've only been the once and Dave was nice as pie and made some time to have a chat with me. Lovely chap.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Reptile Zone in Filton, bristol have a nice collection of venomous snakes from cobras to gaboon vipers, worth a look im off there for some mice in a min: victory:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Malc said:


> James, you're doing it again
> 
> Myself and other forum members, most of which are more qualified and experienced in herpetology has already stated the requirements to house DWA such as snakes in a private collection. I doubt therefore that any council would grant a license for a pet shop as there could be a high risk to the public.
> 
> I might be wrong, and would welcome being corrected, but I'll think you'll find that most DWA are either traded at specialist shows on the continent or through private breeders


my local reptile shop in harrogate sells DWA animals - The Creature Feature. theres a gaboon viper, copperhead, spectacled caiman, majove rattlers etc


----------



## pricklytree (Dec 31, 2006)

*Venomous Collection - Harrogate*

Yes The Creature Feature does have venomous snakes:
www.thecreaturefeature.co.uk


Gaboon Viper
Western Diamondbacks
Copperhead
Horned Vipers
White Lipped Pythons
Mojave Rattlesnakes
Albino / Scaleless / Stripped Atrox
Durissus
Urocoan

Shop bred stock available also.

Probably not near you guys but if you are ever up this way - pop in and see our collection


Also Crikey the Croc - Dwarf Caiman - join him on Facebook - Crikey Croc


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

pricklytree said:


> Yes The Creature Feature does have venomous snakes:
> www.thecreaturefeature.co.uk
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not looking at buying, not at all.

I just wanted to know if it's legal to sell etc.


----------

